# Smoked Red Salsa and Salsa Verde Que-view



## desertloper (Aug 12, 2017)

1st attempt here; onestly pretty damn good just winging it.
Salsa Verde
8 tomatillos
1 onion
1 jalapeño
4 garlic cloves
1/2 lime juice
1/2 bunch cilantro
Salt and Pepper

Red Salsa
8 Roma tomatoes
1 onion
4 jalapeños
6 garlic cloves
1/2 lime
1/2 cilantro
Small can tomato paste

Smoked all but the lime and cilantro for 2.5hr
Left skins on and pulsed in the blender













IMG_6433.JPG



__ desertloper
__ Aug 12, 2017


















IMG_6434.JPG



__ desertloper
__ Aug 12, 2017


















IMG_6435.JPG



__ desertloper
__ Aug 12, 2017


















IMG_6437.JPG



__ desertloper
__ Aug 12, 2017


----------



## johnnyb54 (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2017)

MMMMM!

All you need is some chips!

They both look delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice job!!  Looks real good.  Was this a cold smoke??

Gary


----------



## desertloper (Sep 8, 2017)

It was all hot smoked 225sh.
Super easy


----------



## norcalruss (Oct 23, 2017)

I just finished doing this today for the first time. I only had on smoker at about 250 for 1 hour and veggies held a great smoke. I also added 1 unsmoked Serrano and 5 pieces of fresh garlic and blended all together. 

Defiantly a whole new flavor to salsa!


----------



## crazzycajun (Oct 24, 2017)

Mmm salsa


----------

